# Logging in from Nova Scotia, with feral colony



## LynneP (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm a retired science teacher with interests in feral/barn cats, gardening, frugal life styles, golf, sustainable farming and raising poultry. I'm supporting a colony of cats which has varied from 12-31 members over 23 years. I have one of those red barn which is insulated but unheated and I have hens in two coops along with the cats that take shelter here.

I'm interested in improving my skills with the cats, and recently a silver tabby arrived as a castaway cat and has been accepted into the colony, and during a bad storm two nights ago I received a malnourished and dehydrated tabby male who will require substantial support.

My funds for veterinary services are limited but I keep supplies on hand to perform minor forms of care, and to prevent worms and external parasites. 

The uber-queen of the colony seems to like me and we collaborate on all issues cat. She has grudgingly taught me 'catspeak'.

:catmilk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Lynn!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Lynne! Your care of the feral cats sounds really interesting. I'm sure you'll learn a lot here about ferals.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the site, I'm new here too,


----------



## LynneP (Dec 15, 2010)

*Looking to improve*

I'm hoping to learn more and to share. Our district has had feral cats since Acadien French times, back to 1761 for sure and back to 1632 a bit farther south in this province of Canada. We know they originated in Pitou, France from Egyptian stock brought back during various Crusades. We sometimes see throwback patterns, mainly mackeral or oci-tabby.

Of course we have problems too -disease, predation, road accidents. And because we are close to the city, people feel it's all right to cast away their cats assuming they will be all right on our farms. Well, as most of you know, the survival rate for such animals is low, especially with our severe winters. 

I have two newbies- one is a castaway silver tabby, a magnificent girl who is smart and affectionate. She still goes to the driveway whenever she hears a pedestrian, I assume she is looking for the one who abandoned her. She was well-nourished and treated, but why isn't someone shedding a tear for her? Then there's a cat named 'Stranger' who arrived recently with a dry coat, generally dehydrated and malnourished. I'll get him back to decent condition. Both are listed as 'Found' at the local SPCA, which seldom takes cats, due to the massive need. I have room at the inn, but sometimes it is crowded here.

I've stopped trying to figure out why people abandon pets. For every one I may find, there are many others who did not make it.


----------



## Judes (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice to see this site is global! I love what you stand for. I would do what u do if I could. God bless you. I hope you are able to get the vet help needed for for your silver.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome, Lynne P. How do the ferals get along with the chickens? 
Could you post some photos of your cats with the distinctive markings?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome LynnP. We are electing you to CatSainthood! Youve been doing this for 23 years! I know you will have a lot to share. Do you have low cost spay/neuter where you are located? 

I love chickens. I took care of my friends 15 chickens for a few days. I could of stood out there all day and watched them. 

Do you adopt back out the ones that are someone former companion cat? Or do you keep all that wander into your colony?


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## LynneP (Dec 15, 2010)

The cats and chickens can't get in with each other- I have a predator-proof run for the hens which is roofed.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, nice cats. They look related.
3 groups: white/black; gray; black/white.
Love cats that age.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Lynn, you are my idol!:worship


----------



## hersheybar (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the great work you're doing! I'm sure the cats appreciate it.


----------

